# Toilet waste carrier from fixed tank,which carrier?



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi' all,
Just back from Third trip and things are coming together almost,but I am still clearing the toilet waste at home as I haven't got a carrier for this yet and not sure where to dump it.The storage tank (fixed type) has a wide shutter opening and even with a container it can go all over. so any ideas will be welcome.
Rod


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hotrod

MHF search is your friend when looking for answers...I remembered reading threads about this problem a while back...

Here you are....... the links :wink:

A neat solution to a potential problem <<<

Tote-N-Stor <<<

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tote n stor*



spykal said:


> Hi Hotrod
> 
> MHF search is your friend when looking for answers...I remembered reading threads about this problem a while back...
> 
> ...


Hello,

I got mine from the same place as Jim in the link. However, they no longer sell on ebay. Jim was kind enough to dig the sellers info out for me and I bought direct from them in the UK. For the life of me I cannot remember who they were. Got the Tote-n-stor fairly quick after they contacted me. However, the large black bayonet cap broke (one of the bayonet hooks) and it took them a while to replace it.

It was £99 + Delivery which was cheaper than ebaymotors in the US as the shipping was costly and the Import TAX, VAT and admin charges would have made it around £200.

If I find the sellers info I will update you.

Some advice though, the larger ones are heavy when full. Ours is 25 US Gallons and if filled is around 100 kilos (four sacks of potatoes or 8 bags of carrots)!. They do provide a tow bar so if you have a car with a hitch you can tow it to the dumper!.

Trev.


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi .. I have an Ecovip 8.1. It also has the fixed waste tank. 

Usually at the campsite service point you will find a man hole cover you can open, position the van over head and drop the load (so to speak)...

Thats what we allways do. We have`nt come accross a site that does`nt have one somewhere. You just need to position the van carefully.

I am currently on the look out for a length of flexible hose the right size of the outlet pipe that i can permanantly fix to the end and tuck it up somewhere when not in use and place it right into the man hole when emptying.

Does anyone know whether we are still supposed to use chemicals in the fixed tank type???


----------



## richardl (Jun 3, 2008)

I had the Laika 200i in 1999 with "Marine" Toilet. This comprised the usual
Thetford loo with a holding tank underneath. The holding tank had an outlet piped to one side (like a US RV) that could have a bayonet coupling fitted to add a flexible extension. Another outlet had a shutter that could drop the waste directly down but attached to this shutter was a flange that could take the Thetford cassette.
When we bought the van the flange was missing but I think Lowdhams got it direct from Laika. 
This gives the flexibility of dropping the waste into a convenient drain or 
filling the cassette and carrying it to a disposal point. Abroad you can usually find a drain but in the UK we invariably needed the cassette.
I would try Lowdham/Laika/Thetford or a US RV accessories company.
Hope this info' helps.


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

laikaecovip said:


> Does anyone know whether we are still supposed to use chemicals in the fixed tank type???


I never did ... just emptied the tank if it smelt too bad  and that was only ever in v hot weather.


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

fiamma 40l rolll tank
and
optional connection hose

This is what we use. The optional hose has two bayonet fittings to connect the tank to the slide valve on the M/H. The smaller white cap on the tank removes and the bayonet fitting attaches.

Note the two small black fittings on the tank? one is a level float, when the tank is horizontal it floats up and shows red when the tank is approaching full :lol: The other black fitting is a screw cap air vent to allow air to be expelled as tank fills up.

When tank is full disconnect hose from tank replace cap and wheel to drain. remove cap and twist on 45² elbow (don't see it on website but came with my tank) or connect the flexible hose and poke down a drain. Tip tank up and by removing air vent it discharges fast and smoothly.

Carol


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

thank you all SO much, you have been brilliant


----------

